# Blue Fish abound...........



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fished grassy sound at the half bridge today and the blue fish were all over the place. Wasn't steady pullage more like mini blitzs. Mackerel was the bait of choice. Most fish this time were the 1-2 lb range


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

*Question???*

Where's Grassy Sound located?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Woodie*

Grassy Sound is between North Wildwood and Stone Harbor. The old wooden bridge tht used to be the way into north wilwood over north wildwood blvd was closed and taken down nd made into a fishin pier.


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> Grassy Sound is between North Wildwood and Stone Harbor. The old wooden bridge tht used to be the way into north wilwood over north wildwood blvd was closed and taken down nd made into a fishin pier.


Hey RuddeDogg. Can I get a little clarification on this. I am heading up to stone harbor with the Family the week after next. Mostly I fish right out on the beach in stone harbor and head up to the Jetty in Avalon. is the pier that you are speaking of north of the new bridge that is west of the intersection of ocean drive and N. wildwood blvd? I am looking at google maps hybrid view zoomed in pretty close and just wanted to confirm the location. Any other places for a person to throw a line in? In and around Cape may and Stone Harbor? Google satellite rules!!

Thanks:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

That be the one.


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

Thank you sir....


----------

